# peek a boo,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

here is Dizzy, she just HAS to get into everything,!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

What a naughty tortie! shes a beut though isnt she x


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

Aww so sweet!
What wonderfull colouring she has...
Lovely Pics!
xXx


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww! look at those eyes!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

she makes us laugh the things she does,.......


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2008)

She is so gorgeous and I can't believe how much she has grown already!!!

Looks like she's loads of fun!

Lou
X

PS: sorry to say, your Jazzie went to her new home today...!!!


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

So cute, what striking eyes she has.


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

she's got a funny little face.. just adorable!

Is she half Persian?


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

She is beautiful, she's got lovely markings. xx


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

FluffyCoonz said:


> She is so gorgeous and I can't believe how much she has grown already!!!
> 
> Looks like she's loads of fun!
> 
> ...


i did see Jazz went to her new home, im sure she will be loved and well looked after. i wil probably get another kitty after christmas, when things settle down,
Bee ,Dizzy is a british short hair long hair varient,..........


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> i did see Jazz went to her new home, im sure she will be loved and well looked after. i wil probably get another kitty after christmas, when things settle down,
> Bee ,Dizzy is a british short hair long hair varient,..........


really?! aww I'm going to google them lol


----------



## Rio (Dec 15, 2008)

What a little stunner


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Collie,she really is edible,she looks so cheeky and naughty,love the pics really made me smile


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2008)

they do get into everything dont they, our cats have spent the evening jumpin in and out of a cardboard box.


----------



## valg22 (Dec 16, 2008)

how sweet, i love callicos


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

What a gorgeous little face she has Collie! I love those big amber eyes.


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

What an absolutely gorgeous girl you have there collie  xx

She has the most beautiful eyes! xx


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*aww she is beautiful collie  x*


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

aawww! she is gorgeous! her eyes are hypnotic!!!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

thank you everyone, shes my little shadow, she follows me all round the house, and has to sit on my lap as soon as i sit down, she never stops purring,


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Collie she's beautifull,,just lately we have had a cat that looks a bit like yours coming into our garden, but its got more white on it..lovely looking!*


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

lol great pics collie, cats can entertain you all day can't they  she is a little stunner


----------

